# Bombines y cerraduras.



## Caracol (17 Ene 2013)

Buenos días, estoy informándome sobre bombines de seguridad antibumping y cerraduras. Todo ello con vistas a cambiar mi cerradura actual por otra más moderna.

He estado leyendo y me he encontrado con que la mayoría se abren con mucha facilidad, y los frikis de este mundo recomiendan de todo.

Hablan de estas marcas y modelos:

STS, Winkhaus x-tra, Mottura champions en gama alta y Ezcurra.

Cambiar bombines cerraduras



Os dejo la que sería la solución friki por excelencia, una cerradura sin llave, por mando a distancia:

Remock Lockey, Cerradura de Seguridad Invisible

Combinada con un cerrojo FAC:

Lamiplast - Cerrojo fac 400


Si alguien que ya se haya informado pudiera compartir sus impresiones, estaría agradecido.


----------



## kirods (17 Ene 2013)

Las cerraduras solo son disuasorias. Si te quieren entrar te entran.

Si tu pones una cerradura "hiperreforzada" en un piso, entrarán a tu vecino y con un butrón entrarán en tu casa.

Si pones en una casa una cerradura "hiperreforzada", te harán un butrón y entrarán por un agujero o con el gato de un camión te arrancarán las rejas de las ventanas y entrarán simplemente rompiendo el cristal.

Si tienes alarma sim, usarán inhibidores de frecuencia. Si tienes alarma cableada te cortarán los cables telefónicos. Si tienes alarma hombre muerto te puentearán la alarma por un repetidor de tonos si quieren ir sin prisas o simplemente lo harán mas rápido. Si tienes cámaras, irán encapuchados.
...etc etc

No merece la pena preocuparse tanto por la cerradura.


----------



## neofiz (17 Ene 2013)

Bombín de alta seguridad KABA EXPERT 007 para cerradura - SUKOT



Bombín de alta seguridad KABA EXPERT 007 para cerradura
Bombín de alta seguridad KABA EXPERT 007 para cerradura
Bombín de alta seguridad KABA EXPERT 007 para cerradura
Bombín de alta seguridad KABA EXPERT 007 para cerradura


Bombín de alta seguridad KABA EXPERT 007 para cerradura
(Color o Acabado: Plateado (Niquelado), Longitud (mm): 60 mm (30x30))

Dificultad de instalación (1-5): 1 - Tiempo de instalación: 3 min - Herramientas: Destornillador

El bombín o cilindro de alta seguridad KABA EXPERT es uno de los cilindros de seguiridad más seguros del mercado. Sus 22 pares de pitones de alta precisión y su llave de puntos de alta precisión, lo hacen especialmente seguro ante sistemas de aperutra como el bumping (Anti bumping) o las ganzuas (anti ganzuas). 

- Bombín europerfil de apertura con llave por el exterior y por el interior.
- Llave reversible de puntos de alta seguriad de 22 pares de pitones
- Duplicado de llaves controlado por tarjeta de propiedad "incopiable"
- Alta seguridad anti-bumping y anti-ganzúas
- Cilindro certificado EN-1303 grado máximo
- Incluye 5 llaves.
- Patente hasta 2023


Esta marca hace años que sacó las llaves reversibles de puntos y siempre ha sido la preferida de los instaladores de puertas de seguridad. Pero que no te vendan el modelo antiguo KABA 8 que tiene ganzuas en venta.

Juegos de ganzúas para cilindros de seguridad:Ganzúas Matador Secretary - Mul-T-Lock


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 Ene 2013)

Para mi lo único importante es: a) tener un seguro de robo, b) tener una cerradura antibumping y antiganzua.

Es decir, no puedes evitar que te entren, pero si lo hacen al menos que rompan o estropeen la cerradura (en caso contrario la aseguradora no cubre nada) y que el seguro te cubra lo robado.

Nota: las cerraduras sin bombin/cilindro son de por sí antibumping.


----------



## kemado (17 Ene 2013)

neofiz dijo:


> Bombín de alta seguridad KABA EXPERT 007 para cerradura - SUKOT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si comprais estos bombines, comprad los que tienen pomo interior en vez de llave, mas comodos y seguros.


----------



## jjsuamar (17 Ene 2013)

KABA EXPERT 20 seconds - YouTube


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ene 2013)

Mi oficio está relacionado con la Seguridad integral y lo único que puedo deciros es que no está de más reforzar las medidas de seguridad en nuestras casas, pero también tengo que deciros que hay un tipo de delincuencia, y cada vez más abundante, para la que la puerta de seguridad (ya no hablo de la cerradura) no supone el más mínimo "problema". Hoy día está todo "inventado" y si quieren entrar en una vivienda particular lo van a hacer sí o sí...
Lo mejor es un buen seguro y la "resistencia" que podamos oponer desde dentro si tenemos "mala suerte", pero aquí prefiero no entrar pues ya entramos en el terreno de la "legalidad"...


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (17 Ene 2013)

Chaplin aprueba el hilo...


----------



## DrJ (17 Ene 2013)

Interesa lo del Remock Lockey pero me parece un precio burbujeado, no deja de ser un cerrojo normalito con un mando a distancia.

¿Alternativas?


----------



## Vanish (17 Ene 2013)

A mi el seguro antirrobo si que me parece un robo.


----------



## juan35 (17 Ene 2013)

Cilindro KTM-KITEMAR 
CILINDRO TESA TK100 TKD España: de lo mejor" anti-bunping, escudo en el mismo cilindro, llave incopible....


----------



## egarenc (17 Ene 2013)

si no eres un tal Bárcenas, no tienes porque preocuparte.


----------



## pitagorion (17 Ene 2013)

Caracol dijo:


> Buenos días, estoy informándome sobre bombines de seguridad antibumping y cerraduras. Todo ello con vistas a cambiar mi cerradura actual por otra más moderna.
> 
> He estado leyendo y me he encontrado con que la mayoría se abren con mucha facilidad, y los frikis de este mundo recomiendan de todo.
> 
> ...



Sólo un pequeño consejo. Recuerda que la seguridad tiene que ser homogenea en toda el área que quieras proteger.

Yo también me dedico a la seguridad integral y he visto aberraciones como en un edificio de oficinas de "alto standing" poner una puerta de seguridad en una pared acristalada. Y cuando digo acristalada, me refiero a cristal normal y corriente, no cristal templado, anti-rotura, etc...

De que sirve tener la mejor puerta de seguridad si te pueden entrar justo por al lado...


----------



## kemado (18 Ene 2013)

pitagorion dijo:


> Sólo un pequeño consejo. Recuerda que la seguridad tiene que ser homogenea en toda el área que quieras proteger.
> 
> Yo también me dedico a la seguridad integral y he visto aberraciones como en un edificio de oficinas de "alto standing" poner una puerta de seguridad en una pared acristalada. Y cuando digo acristalada, me refiero a cristal normal y corriente, no cristal templado, anti-rotura, etc...
> 
> De que sirve tener la mejor puerta de seguridad si te pueden entrar justo por al lado...



Yo tambien he visto cosas......
Estuve una vez en una empresa que habian robado. Tenian un sistema de camaras cojonudo. Cuando fue la policia a visionarlas les informaron en la empresa que no se veia nada, todo negro, por que a la noche apagaban la luz para ahorrar....:XX:


----------



## manijero (18 Ene 2013)

Yo instalé un bombín de la marca KESO. 
Espero que sea bueno


----------



## pitagorion (19 Ene 2013)

kemado dijo:


> Yo tambien he visto cosas......
> Estuve una vez en una empresa que habian robado. Tenian un sistema de camaras cojonudo. Cuando fue la policia a visionarlas les informaron en la empresa que no se veia nada, todo negro, por que a la noche apagaban la luz para ahorrar....:XX:



A veces me planteo pasarme a la delincuencia de calidad... creo que me sorprendería de las facilidades que habría...


----------



## j.w.pepper (19 Ene 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> si no eres un tal Bárcenas, no tienes porque preocuparte.



Ese cabrón si que no tiene nada de que preocuparse, las cuentas en Suiza y en Yankeelandia, en España me imagino que unas migajas...


----------



## Caracol (19 Ene 2013)

TK100





Los cilindros TK100 están equipados con sistemas de protección exclusivos. Esta nueva versión incorpora, además de la patente de sistema, que le otorga la categoría de incopiable, un novedoso sistema de combinación orbital que supera con creces el grado máximo de seguridad relativa a la llave que especifica la normativa europea. Además, gracias a este nuevo concepto de fabricación, el TK100 mejora notablemente frente a métodos de apertura no destructivos (bumping, ganzuado..) Además, y con objeto de ofrecer el grado máximo de seguridad en toda su extensión, esta nueva versión de cilindro incorpora protecciones excepcionales contra el taladrado. Porque además de incorporar múltiples pasadores antitaladro de metal duro, se monta con un escudo integrado en el rotor. Con este sistema, TESA comienza una nueva andadura que marcará el futuro de toda la gama de cilindros.

Características

» Tipo de llave: Plana, incopiable y patentada.
» Número de filas : 2
» Nº de pitones: 13 + 2 sensores de seguridad en la llave.
» Tecnología: DROP multi-punto (Exclusiva TESA)
» Combinatoria: Supera ampliamente el grado 6 de la norma.
» Amaestramientos: Capacidad superior sin necesidad de utilizar pitones pasivos.
» Resistencia a la corrosión y temperatura: Grado C
» Antibump avanzado.
» Protección superior contra el ganzuado.
» Protección antitaladro superior al grado máximo especificado en la norma europea.
» Rotor antiextracción.
» Puente del cuerpo reforzado en acero, de serie.
» Resistencia: 200.000 ciclos.
» Embrague de doble seguridad, de serie.
» 5 llaves de cuello estrecho por cilindro.
» Nuevo diseño de llave ergon��mico.
» Copia de llaves y cilindros protegidos a partir de tarjeta de propiedad.
» Certificado según norma EN 1303.

Amaestramiento

La nueva tecnología exclusiva que TESA ha conseguido patentar otorga al TK100 los niveles de seguridad más altos que podemos encontrar en el mercado. Por eso, el TK100 es el cilindro ideal para instalaciones amaestradas. No importa el tipo de amaestramiento requerido. El TK100 conseguirá, con creces, solucionar todo tipo de planes de cierre.
TK100 - Cilindros de alta seguridad - TESA, Talleres, Escoriaza, cerraduras, puerta acorazada, control de accesos, seguridad, lider, fabricante, cerrajeria, herraje, amaestramiento, cerradura, cilindro, pomo, panico, cierrapuertas, sts, itec, inhova,


----------



## fredo.gmt (10 Jun 2013)

Ya hablé en algún otro hilo sobre el tema. En estas últimas semanas me he hecho un "experto"  y he estado dando vueltas por todas partes, fisgoneando, leyendo y preguntando, porque han robado por el vecindario y la familia anda muy nerviosa.

Nosotros ya hemos tomado una decisión, y después de haber mirado mucho y hablar con la familia haremos una compra esta semana (será para mi puerta y la de padres y suegros, al menos de momento). La elección son los bombines electrónicos blueChip de seguridad y autónomos, de Winkhaus.

Hasta ahora no se podían pillar para particulares ni por internet, pero acaban de abrir una tienda online (bombinesyseguridad.es).

Son bastante más caros que cualquiera de los que hay por ahí, pero son lo más seguro ahora. Desde luego los mecánicos ya los he descartado todos, porque muchos indican que están protegidos contra el bumping y el ganzuado, pero luego vas a youtube y lo flipas... Estos electrónicos que digo, los plantas tú mismo en la puerta sustituyéndolos por los viejos, sin obras; son iguales de forma y tamaño que los mecánicos, y se amaestran. A mi entender merecen la pena, aunque claro, tienen su coste, pero es que si no, de nada sirve que tenga una puerta acorazada clase 3 si me pueden entrar en cuestión de segundos.


----------



## tcortes (2 Mar 2015)

Buenas,

Estoy buscando alguna cerradura decente y me habían hablado de las FAC.
Podríais decirme si alguna de estas está bien?

FAC - Cerraduras Online - Barcelona, EspaÃ±a

gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Blogan (2 Mar 2015)

no merece la pena....

un tesa de bombin simple, de los que si dejas la llave puesta no se puede abrir desde fuera.

un buen seguro

y aparentar ser mas pobre de lo que eres.


----------



## ProfePaco (23 Oct 2015)

si no aparentas lo que no eres, y la puerta del vecino es más fácil de abrir.... no van a entrar.

yo tengo TESA TK100, la que han puesto antes, muy buena cerradura, pero no aparente.

Una alarma hecha por mí con Arduino que me llama si entra alguien, a parte de sonar, claro. Y una camara IP por si me llama la alarma echar un vistazo. Si veo algo, llamo a la poli.

No hace falta más, que soy un puto funci y gano una mierda.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (23 Oct 2015)

lo mejor es una buena alarma, pero no de estas de empresas como securitas, un año publicaron que en los centenares de casos en que habia saltado la alarma conectada con la policia, siempre habian llegado tarde, tanto es asi que esta empresa empezo a publicitar que si no tienes alarma los ladrones haran mas destrozos...

la mejor alarma es grabar un sonido personalizado, ostias por doquier y gritos de mujer, tendras a media comunidad llamando a la policia para denunciar un caso de violencia de genero, a los 5 minutos tienes a los geos, evitaras el robo, pero eso sí, mejor que no tengas pareja...


----------



## vickon (19 Nov 2015)

*Cerradura TESA*

Hola, no sé si estoy en el lugar indicado pero si hay alguien que me pueda resolver la duda me ayudaría bastante. 
Se me estropeó la cerradura de la marca TESA, parece que es un tlb3 pero tengo mis dudas, y como no puedo dejar la casa sola, la opción de llevarla a un cerrajero se disipa, y me gustaría saber si existe alguna numeración o marca donde se pueda averiguar qué tipo de modelo de cerradura que es, o si existe alguna manera de averiguar o facilitarle la información al cerrajero para que sepa qué modelo es.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## un mundo feliz (19 Nov 2015)

lamadama dijo:


> La mejor cerradura es parecer pobre. Cuanto más cara es la puerta de entrada, más efecto llamada produce en el ladrón. Y si la puerta/cerradura es de categoría, llamará a ladrones de categoría.
> 
> Un coche pequeñito y viejo, una casa de aspecto obrero, una puerta de entrada algo deslucida, y todo el oro a buen recaudo tapiado en el muro.
> 
> ...



Sabias palabras. Sobre todo lo del coche. Un perfil bajo es el mejor repelente para los amigos de lo ajeno.


----------



## Ytumas (20 Nov 2015)

vickon dijo:


> Hola, no sé si estoy en el lugar indicado pero si hay alguien que me pueda resolver la duda me ayudaría bastante.
> Se me estropeó la cerradura de la marca TESA, parece que es un tlb3 pero tengo mis dudas, y como no puedo dejar la casa sola, la opción de llevarla a un cerrajero se disipa, y me gustaría saber si existe alguna numeración o marca donde se pueda averiguar qué tipo de modelo de cerradura que es, o si existe alguna manera de averiguar o facilitarle la información al cerrajero para que sepa qué modelo es.
> 
> Un saludo y gracias.



Desmontas el bombín, le haces unas fotos con el móvil junto a una regla de medir o con un pié de rey, y vuelves a montar el bombín.
Con eso cierras la puerta y a visitar al cerrajero, ¿no?


----------



## 4motion (27 Ago 2018)

Si, y un buen escudo, no olvidéis eso nunca 

Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cerrajzgz2589 (6 Sep 2018)

Mejor que no se pueda copiar, El TESA TX80 que es la repera anda por los 60 euros. Las llaves no se pueden copiar este tipo de copias se realizan directamente desde el fabricante, ya que son llaves incopiables. Es una opción buena.


----------

